# Real Deal?



## cnymph (Jan 5, 2005)

Today on Craig's list someone is offering a new, in the box 2011 model Horton Vision for $200 less then the posted price at Cabela's, Bass Pro, and Gander Mtn. Any idea is this is a legit. offer? Does, "If it sounds too good to be true it probably is." apply in this case?


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

E-mail him and ask him? can't hurt. I always meet people in a big parking lot or Livonia police station if I am buying something off craigslist.


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

That is how I got mine.... 200 less then the others. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

